# Armistice Day, Remembrance Day, Veteran's Day - November 11, 2010



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In Flanders fields the poppies grow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie,
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.








​


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Amen.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That poem always gets me, Jeff. 

Thank you to all who serve past and present.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> That poem always gets me, Jeff.


I've often been accused of getting too sappy on Veterans Day and Memorial Day but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*Ode of Remembrance*

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old,
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks to all who have served or are serving.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Lyndl said:


>


Thanks for reminding me to upload my Armistice Day avatar image.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: Even though I'm not British, I love this piece of British tradition in connection with Nov. 11:


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a lovely, moving poem. Very familiar to Canadian school children, which I was many, many years ago.

I hate to be pedantic, but it's actually "In Flanders fields the poppies *blow*" - the only grow is in the last stanza. At least in the first publlshed version, which one would assume to be correct.

/pedant mode off

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> I hate to be pedantic, but it's actually "In Flanders fields the poppies *blow*" - the only grow is in the last stanza.


Here's the original poem.



Click for larger.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you to every veteran, and everyone unable to be a veteran who paid the ultimate price for our Freedoms.

(including the right to argue over a poem.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the poem, Jeff.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

We did our Veteran's Day ceremony at school today, raising the flags...  I am always very moved, but of course kids just don't get it.  I think it is important to talk about it with them though because over the years they begin to understand and they see the respect that adults have.  It is sweet to see K-2 graders singing My Country Tis of Thee.  Thanks for the poem, and thank you to all veterans.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Amen, Jeff.

Thank you to all of our veterans. We remember, and we are grateful.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

lest *i* forget


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures of the memorials.  I love the one for service dogs.  I remember visiting the Vietnam Memorial.  It is just so incredibly powerful and moving in its starkness.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

These are Australian, but I loved them, so thought I'd share....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

From England


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

_"Potomci, ostanite si edini, da niso zaman našo kri prelili"
"Nachkommen, bleibet treu, damit wir nicht vergeblich geblutet haben"_

(Descendants, remain loyal, so that our blood has not been spilled in vain)


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you to the past and present day service men and women.


----------

